# Chargeur iPad mini retina



## doudee (13 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,
Je viens de commander l'iPad mini retina. Il s'agit de mon premier iPad et je me pose une question. J'ai vu qu'il est livré avec un chargeur spécifique, mais pourrais-je également utiliser celui de l'iphone 5C ?


----------



## enlex (14 Novembre 2013)

Recharge via l&#8217;adaptateur secteur 10 W enfin 12 W exactement de vendu en ligne pour l'iPad Mini Rétina ou Air

Recharge via l&#8217;adaptateur secteur USB 5 W pour l'iPhone 5S et l'iPhone 5C et l'iPad Mini

Lorsqu'on va dans les accessoires pour iPad (alimentation) il n'y que adaptateur secteur 5 et 12 W.

Pour les iPhones il y a juste l'adaptateur 5 W


----------



## Drarex (14 Novembre 2013)

Oui tu pourras utiliser ton chargeur d'Iphone, mais le temps de chargement avec un 5W sera beaucoup plus long qu'avec le 10W fournit avec l'ipad mini retina .


----------



## doudee (14 Novembre 2013)

Ok merci, c'était pour éviter d'emmener avec moi le chargeur, ou d'en acheter un deuxième. Je me contenterai donc du câble lihgtning et du chargeur iPhone qui restent à mon bureau.


----------

